# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Αχάτης τοπάζιο κίτρινο έντονο

## nasososan

Λοιπόν το είδα σε φωτό και τρελάθηκα, Βασίλη ή κ.Μάκη πληροφορίες έχουμε;;;

----------


## Steliosan

Που ειναι η φωτο να την δουμε και εμεις καλε;

----------


## nasososan

Δεν το έχω με τις φωτό, γοογλαρέ το...

----------


## mgerom

Χαρακτηριστικό της μετάλλαξης -Αχάτης- είναι η αραίωση των ευμελανινών άλλά και η δραστική μείωση της φαιομελανίνης.
Η -Τοπάζιο- είναι ας πούμε μια συνέχεια, μια επαύξηση της αχάτης.Οι ευμελανίνες μειώνονται ακόμα πιο πολύ και η φαιομελανίνη σχεδόν εξαφανίζεται.
Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα το φόντο να μένει, κενό χρώματος (άχρωμάτιστο), και να γεμίζει μόνον απο το λιπόχρωμα.
Ετσι δημιουργείται ένα υπέροχο οπτικό αποτέλεσμα, με έντονες γκρί σκούρες διακεκομένες γραμμές, σχεδίου πλάτης, και ένα ιδιαίτερα έντονο και καθαρό χρώμα φόντου.

----------

